# Ht-s7100



## limekyle19 (Dec 30, 2008)

Hello all looking at the Onkyo HT-S7100 htib and was wondering if this system would pass audio and video thru hdmi?


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Welcome to the Shack,
I'm not 100% sure but I do believe that it does.


----------



## limekyle19 (Dec 30, 2008)

Ok I was looking at the HT-S5100 but found out it was only pass thru and I just want to plug every thing with hdmi cables to keep it simple!


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

Yes, it will accept audio from HDMI and decode Dolby TrueHD.


----------



## limekyle19 (Dec 30, 2008)

Sweet! Thanks for the quick reply's!


----------

